# Snake



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Not sure where to put this, but this section seemed most appropriate. 

My boarder saw this snake in my tack room on two separate days and just mentioned it to me yesterday. It is definitely a rattlesnake, pygmy rattlesnake we believe and as such is not welcome in my tack room!!! 


I need to find a way to trap it or something as there are children and a dog plus my chickens living on the property in addition to the horses. 


Looking for suggestions on a trap that works. Please do not suggest an exterminator because that would be really hard to find in this area. Not sure about shooting it either, due to the location in my barn and I am not that good of a shot, lol.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You can get snake traps on Amazon. Looks like there are sticky traps (you kill the snake after it is stuck) and sticky traps in a box where you can release them safely, far away. Your choice, I guess.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

husband would take a shovel and chop it's head off. Do you have a black snake in the area? Do they eat rattlesnakes? I try to keep blacksnakes because they eat the copperheads....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

forgot the pictures! 

Here they are


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Aw poor thing. I live in England but have enough venomous/negative snake experience INDOORS ****. Best way is to get a box and shift/herd it into it - that's literally it. Don't bother using the hook'n'lift method on such a small snake. Thick boots and leather chaps to be extra safe though it's more likely to try slither off than strike, unless truly cornered. EDIT: hahaha bless I am impressed with it getting so high. I say this and yet I've ended up with a hermit crab on my curtain rail before... 

Edit: I pressed enter and my text disappeared ? :< Do you have a grabber / something like you pick up for rubbish? 

I would love to be able to step outside and see all this exotic-ness! >.<


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Also if you end up using a grabber of sorts you have to commit and not let go!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think I have enough guts to try to grab it...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

you can make a grabber using a pipe or a hollow broom handle. drill a small hole about a 1/2 inch away from the end. take a stiff type of thin string or cable and thread it through (threading towards the inside of the handle) and knot it off so the knot is on the outside. thred the rest of the caple/rope up the handle aout out the top. pull some out the bottom (the bottom is where the knot is) and now you have what looks like a ketch poll. you can loop it around the snakes head or just the snake at a safe distance and grab it that way. you can then decide it you will dispatch it or move it. i recommend dispatching it as they are territorial and unless you take it 10 or so miles away it will come back.

i hunt rattlers for food and their skins (though i only go after the ones too close to people. ones out in BFE are safe from me). and this is the method i use.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

Looks like a boa cons.to me.......rattlers wouldn't go up into your rafters....did you see tail? Unmistakable ....wouldn't mind having that snake.....would get it for you....sis
2nd photo---rattler wouldn't do that also......less scared of snakes than a spooked horse....lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That looks more like a constrictor of some kind to me, and kind of big for a pygmy rattler. You sure it's a rattlesnake?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To big for a pygmy....:think:
_Have you seen the eyes and snout?_
That will tell you if this is venomous or not...
A snake of this size if venomous is _*not*_ something you should try to apprehend yourself...it could be dangerous...
Forget the traps and seriously consider hiring a pest removal company or trapper who does snake removal as not all companies do.

That snake has come in because there is a abundant food source it likes and great availability to it...
Take away the food source and the snake will leave on its own.
Snakes are scenting animals so disrupt its sense of smell or overwhelm it and it may leave...
There are herbal remedies that work as are putting down granules of stuff that smells like rotten eggs and snakes not willingly cross over that...just remember that when you sprinkle that smell trail you leave a opening so your inhabitants can also leave...once gone you close the circle shut and reapply once a month for a while till your visitors find new homes, not yours!
Snakes can climb and do climb...those that tell you they don't don't know snakes.


I do not like snakes but have learned to coexist in harmony with them. 
Snakes keep down a rodent issue I could have great difficulty keeping in check...
I love my black snake family and my hog nose snake who scare the crud out of me cause they resemble rattlesnakes till it turns it head my direction like it is saying, "Relax, it is me. No harm to you or your animals..." then goes on its way in peace.
Breathe then I do...

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think it is a boa constrictor...did not see the head or the tail but pygmy rattlesnakes get up to almost three feet I thought. 

I have found snake skins before in the tack room, but they were much smaller. Never seen a live one in there but maybe this thing has just been growing and growing. 

There are flying squirrels and I have recently seen evidence of mice, but only in the last week or two. So I guess it is after the mice 

I can't put out poison for the mice because of the dog and have seen cats in the area too.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I just cannot even think of using a grabber. Wouldn't risk that with a venomous snake!! 

Snakes can and do get in rafters, they are often found in attics here. 

Had an idea. Buy a feeder mouse and put it in a really small cage. Stick the cage inside of a live trap at the end. Put a strong glue board inside the live trap in front of the mouse. Cover live trap with brown paper or something so the snake will go inside to get the mouse. 

What do y'all think of that? Would it work?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd kill it however I had to, preferably by letting hubby do it. LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I'd kill it however I had to, preferably by letting hubby do it. LOL


I don't have a hubby, could borrow yours to do the deed though


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I prefer a flat spade for moving snakes and giving them a quick end. I've not have rattle snakes go in the rafters, but have had them on the tops of cinder block walls. 

Still, that doesn't look like a rattlesnake to me, either, and I've been around pygmy rattlers. Of course if you are in the southeastern states, you may have a young eastern diamond back. I wouldn't give it the chance to grow any more.

If you mention your dilemma at the feed store or to your vet, I wouldn't be surprised if they don't know someone who will enjoy the challenge of ridding your tack room of this snake.


----------



## tbrl (Jul 28, 2017)

Find a professional wildlife trapper, like "all animal control southeast" or something similar. They can remove it for you, and maybe help you find a way to prevent new ones to enter your tack-room.

You must have nerves of steel, to actually take pictures of it. I would have screamed my head off, bolted out of there, had a total meltdown, and then I would seriously consider moving to the north pole ( or some other place) where there exist no such things as poisonous snakes.. *horrified*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am no expert on snakes, but I , too, think this snake looks more like a Boa, than a Rattler. the skin is quite smooth, and the pattern different. It's just an impression, though

.









from a brief Google images search:

pygmy rattle skin pattern:










boa skin:










h m m . . . maybe it IS a rattlesnake


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

Personally I would trap it and drown it or kill it. Wouldn't bother or risk transporting and releasing to rehome. I know it's just after food and trying to make it's way in life but once they invade _your_ space and you understand the risk to humans and animals I'd suggest killing it... Plus like I said, I'm not about to trap a snake, drive with it a few miles away, then risk releasing it without getting hurt. This coming from the, relatively gutsy, owner of tarantulas and scorpions lol


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

That pattern looks like a corn snake to me. Kept them for years and bred several, they're nice snakes to have around. Max out at 6 feet but you probably won't find one wild that's bigger than 5. Great mousers and ratters, and they won't bother you or your horses. If you're in the southeast you've got them all over. They are non venomous. If he's moving into your barn he's after your mice, nothing more. 

I suggest leaving him, but if you're squeamish - snakes in general prefer to move where there is cover, so lay any traps flush up against a wall as that's where he'll be travelling. A light dusting of something like corn meal will tell you where he travels. If he's very small a sticky trap would be best (be sure to either coat the trap in olive oil to allow him to escape once he's been moved or dispatch him humanely, don't just let him starve to death on the trap) but if he's more than 18 inches or so your best bet is a catchpole - I use a PVC pipe with a length of wire run down the center, then make a noose at the end and pull the wire sticking out your end to close the noose and catch the snake. Snakes can strike for over half their body length, so make sure your PVC pipe is long enough to keep you out of reach. Personally I'd just put some gloves on and grab him, corn snakes might threaten but they're not stupid, they know they've got no chance against something as big as a human. Most of them "close" strike - they will act like they're striking but they never actually open their mouths and end up just bumping you with their nose. It's a defense mechanism. Corn snakes will also sometimes vibrate their tails when threatened to make it seem like they are a rattler - this is a very good attempt at mimicry but since snakes lack inner ears and therefore cannot hear sound, they have no idea that their "rattle" is useless against anything with ears. 

Overall I am rather fond of corns and if I had the space I'd still have one. Very mellow fellows who liked nothing more than to curl up in your pocket where it's dark and warm. They are recommended as "beginner" snakes both for their ease of keeping and their very mellow attitudes. We had 14 over the years, and only 1 ever bit me, and that's because I'd forgotten to wash my hands after handling chicken breasts, so I smelled like dinner. : )

I tried to find a few decent pictures of a wild morph corn, unfortunately I never kept the wild morphs and most of the pics you'll find on Google are the fancy colorful morphs, but the ones below are a pretty good indicator of the wild types. At the very least the wild morph corns will always display the distinctive corn pattern.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...7989508277538009&selectedIndex=134&ajaxhist=0

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...7990809628116363&selectedIndex=150&ajaxhist=0

-- Kai


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Looks like a brown or gray rat snake. If that's what it is, they're super not aggressive and you can just chase it out with a shovel or something. Personally I'd just leave it be to eat the rats and bad snakes. They do look a lot like a rattler from a distance and will rattle their tail against leaves or things like that to make you think it's a rattler and leave it alone.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i did look up other snakes before recommending dispatching. it might be a type of bull snake as i have grabbed big blacks ones out of my tack room (fredrita is about 6ft and freaks out the boarders. BUT it is rattler controle so anyone found to have harmed said snake BO will kick out without thought ****! i get a few calls about removing said snake from snake phobic boarders belongings)

NOW upon further research it dose just look like a Bull snake (im used to seeing large black ones so i forgot the come in other patterns).
ill post some pics. IF it is a bull snake LOVE IT and welcome it. they ear rodents and rattlers. and honestly they are super docile. the one i ocatienaly have to man handle (who is longer than i am tall) dose not try to bite me even when i extract him and move him with my bare hands.

BUT comment 1 still stands if you see a rattle on it.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I am with @Kaifre - it looks like a grey colour rat (cornsnake), because of both it's markings and length/shape, from the photo it's scales don't have the same grain that I'd expect of a viper. A kind of constrictor yes but it's definitely not indicative of a boa at all markings wise (I used to breed them). They are very versatile and good climbers - VERY unlike pygmy types because they lack the body to climb. Not made for the dancing scene. Thing is... unless you are able to get a head photo of that snake (head photos are the BEST) it's really unwise to suggest you treat it other than venomous, just to be safe. However, if you get a head shot of it and check the tail and it IS a rat/corn snake/a constrictor then I'd highly recommend leaving it in there for vermin control. 

Good luck. Again, I'm jealous.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks like a rat snake to me. There are different patterns and colors that vary based on the surrounding vegetation. I'd only ever seen the red and gray and then at school we had one in the PreK yard out on a rock sunning. Looked JUST like a rattler down to the head when it was raised and eyeing you (It flattened it). Eyes were wrong, no rattle and looking at the head in a pic later you could tell it wasn't true pit viper shape. The janitor who is from there said that is their typical coloration and pattern in that area. We had one that was a behemoth but then we cultivated a good relationship and that snake was with us for a good 15 years. She was closing in on 9 feet last measure. For us they are orange (red clay color) or gray. That pattern looks close to what is on our grays but more brown in color.


ETA Her name was Stumpy because MIL decided she had to go and took a shovel to what she thought was the head. Only time that girl ever got vicious. We went to pick her up to bury her when we found her thinking she was a goner and she whipped back and bit DH. Turns out she only took off the tip of her tail. MIL had no business in our feed room. Too bad she didn't bite her.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> I don't have a hubby, could borrow yours to do the deed though



I'd send him over if you were closer. LOL


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

IN GENERAL, short and fat bodies mean a venomous snake. Long, thin bodies mean a constrictor. Also the head is a dead giveaway - venomous snakes will have the distinctive triangular head with big fat jowls (plus heat seeking pits, if you want to get that close). Constrictors will have more of a rectangular, thinner head. Also, the overwhelming majority of venomous snakes do not climb, at least in America, so finding one in my rafters would lead me to believe it was a constrictor. You do you, of course, but if it were me I'd leave the poor ****** alone to eat my mice. I'd rather have snakes in my barn than cats, I've never liked cats and snakes at least don't pee on my boots and scratch the paint off my car, or keep you up at 3 am making more cats. At my barn we have a hognose and a bull snake that the BO has told us to leave alone, and the hognose is so tame that I pick him up with my bare hands when he's in my way. The bull snake has an attitude so he gets a stick when he's in the way but he's still more interested in running away than biting. They're good critters to keep around.

-- Kai


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'll add keep it to those that have already said that. Great ratters. They'll actually get used to your routine and find a quiet spot out of the way (generally) while you are in there moving around. Stumps was the odd ball. When she hadn't had enough attention she'd lay out over the feed cans and wait for you to twirl her up on a limb.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If it isn't a rattler, I'd sure let it stay. 

I encourage bull snakes to live around my hay and buildings just because they keep the rattlesnakes away.

Hope you find out and hope you let us know.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

*SORRY MOBILE USERS - LET'S PLAY A GAME! SPOT THE VENOMOUS SNAKE! <3 The answers will be at the bottom.*

OK I love this stuff... and just if anyone's interested hehe. It is really hard - and risky - to generalise "rules" when it comes to identifying if a snake is a constrictor or not. I suppose it's easier when you're talking about "in THIS REGION..." because there are only so many native species. But generally... there are too many exceptions to that rule and let me show you why......

*Picture 1:*









*Picture 2:*









*Picture 3:*









*Picture 4:*









*Picture 5:*









*Picture 6:*









*Picture 7*:









*Picture 8:*









*Picture 9:*









*Picture 10:*









*Picture 11:*









*Picture 12:*









*Picture 13:*









*Picture 14:*








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ANSWERS:

1. Black King Snake: constrictor, harmless, 

2. Black Mamba: *highly* venomous, type: neurotoxic, front fanged (quick envenomation). Paralysis and pain.

3. Coral Snake: *highly* venomous, type: neurotoxic, front fanged (take care to note how the red and yellow colours meet in it's markings)

4. Milk Snake: constrictor, harmless, (note how it's colours are separated by a black line, red and yellow NEVER meet. It mimics the above)

5. Grey Rat Snake: constrictor, harmless

6. Green Tree Python: constrictor, arboreal, painful bite (note how it only has a few heat pits on it's top lip). 

7. Pygmy Rattle Snake: venomous (weak), type: hemotoxic (thins blood, affects tissues), cytotoxic (painful at bite location). No neurotoxins.

8. Kenyan Sand Boa: constrictor, harmless

9. Western Hognose: venomous BUT *no fangs.* They have poisonous salivary glands. They do have larger teeth at the back but are often described "rear fanged". They are NOT hollow and CANNOT inject venom. They like to pierce your skin with these teeth to deliver said saliva. Akin to a wasp/hornet sting overall. Contains no toxins that are harmful to people.

10. Carpet Python: constrictor, *very* painful bite regardless.

11. Brown Tree Snake: venomous, rear fanged (truly rear fanged) and therefore semi-constrictor like the hognose (rear fanged snakes have to chew more to envenom and it's often weaker). Slightly neuro and cytotoxic.

12. Garter Snake: venomous. Often thought of as pure constrictor but they are like the Hognose. They produce neurotoxins in the saliva and like to chew with their big teeth to get in there  No harm to humans. 

13. Taiwan Beauty Snake: constrictor, harmless

14. Emerald Tree Boa: constrictor, painful bite (note how it has heat pits all along it's upper lip compared to the Green Tree python). Boas give *BIRTH* to LIVE young whereas the python lays eggs.


So remember, those fangs can hide. Head shape really means very little but markings, scale types and fancy eyeballs help a lot. Length and width mean very little, especially when you think that arboreal (tree climbers) need long supple bodies just as much, despite their big teethies. I can say for example that scorpions with small tails use their claws more over the fat tails, who rely more on their venom. But I have owned several species and individuals that are an exceptions to the rule. 

I love this stuff too much. Sorry if it bored anyone <3


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I should have been more specific, the body/head shape guidelines I gave above I meant to apply to North American snakes. You will find, again in general, that nearly all snakes endemic to North America follow those rules. There are of course a number of exceptions as you noted @Kalraii, but most of these are snakes endemic to other continents and also found in North America due to people releasing them. From your above list I'd only expect to find 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, and 12 running around in North America, unless it's a pet that's been set loose (carpet pythons aren't endemic to this continent but you can find scads of them in the Everglades for that reason). Certainly the mamba family does not follow the general rules that I outlined above, but holy moly if I found a mamba of any sort anywhere other than Africa I think I'd have a coronary. I'm fond of most snakes but a 12 foot long lightning fast venomous danger noodle with a bad attitude is certainly not something I EVER wish to encounter!! Don't even get me started on Australian snakes; everything there wants to kill you so if I saw any sort of snake Down Under I'd just assume it's deadly. America has a larger percentage of nonvenomous snakes than most other places though. 

If you're in an area inhabited by coral snakes, it's always helpful to remember the old adage "red touches black, venom lack, red touches yellow, kills a fellow" to determine whether the snake you're looking at is a king/milk (harmless) or a coral (run). I've been bitten by two rattlers in my life (well, the same one twice), and a nasty emerald boa, and I can absolutely say I'd take a rattler bite any day over that boa. She bit and chewed and ground and it was altogether the most painful bite I've ever had, and took ages to stop bleeding. Their teeth are like needles. : /

-- Kai


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Kaifyre said:


> I should have been more specific, the body/head shape guidelines I gave above I meant to apply to North American snakes. You will find, again in general, that nearly all snakes endemic to North America follow those rules. There are of course a number of exceptions as you noted @Kalraii, but most of these are snakes endemic to other continents and also found in North America due to people releasing them. From your above list I'd only expect to find 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, and 12 running around in North America, unless it's a pet that's been set loose (carpet pythons aren't endemic to this continent but you can find scads of them in the Everglades for that reason). Certainly the mamba family does not follow the general rules that I outlined above, but holy moly if I found a mamba of any sort anywhere other than Africa I think I'd have a coronary. I'm fond of most snakes but a 12 foot long lightning fast venomous danger noodle with a bad attitude is certainly not something I EVER wish to encounter!! Don't even get me started on Australian snakes; everything there wants to kill you so if I saw any sort of snake Down Under I'd just assume it's deadly. America has a larger percentage of nonvenomous snakes than most other places though.
> 
> If you're in an area inhabited by coral snakes, it's always helpful to remember the old adage "red touches black, venom lack, red touches yellow, kills a fellow" to determine whether the snake you're looking at is a king/milk (harmless) or a coral (run). I've been bitten by two rattlers in my life (well, the same one twice), and a nasty emerald boa, and I can absolutely say I'd take a rattler bite any day over that boa. She bit and chewed and ground and it was altogether the most painful bite I've ever had, and took ages to stop bleeding. Their teeth are like needles. : /
> 
> -- Kai


Any information helps and I figured you were speaking "generally" about NA. Which I am glad you made clear. The rules don't apply everywhere though and I always stress about when people travel around that they apply said generalisations to everything else is all. Most of my experience with exotics is actually old world stuff which began with tarantulas, ofc xD. My worst snake bite though was from an semi-adult carpet python (thank god), on my chin. As you know (and for those that dont) their numerous. sharp, dagger-like teeth are curved so once hooked it's really hard to just pull them off. She quickly realised her mistake though and tried to escape though she was stuck on my flesh :< I had needed a pee really badly and just wanted to feed her fast, waving a defrosted mouse (that I was too lazy to heat up). OFC she smelt it but went for my face. :< I had to go to the loo with a snake on my face before getting my petrified mother to help. I was 15 year old idiot and it was, at that point in my life, the worst physical torture I had endured. On my chin, with less nerves than a hand at least! I have been extra careful since - especially because a year later I had to look after an adult red tailed boa (HUMASSIVE) ready to birth. Owner was away on a surfing holiday and wanted someone around 24/7 to make sure things went OK and I was the last ditch offer haha. Fortunately in all my handling of venmous snakes I've never been bitten and never on holiday out and about on my travels. I have had more bites by inverts than I can I count and by some baby crocs (which again, are nothing akin to the python). I am glad someone else understands that sort of pain xD

EDIT: and even moreso when people are scared of being bit by a corn. I can imagine you also have a giggle at their innocence xD


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Very interesting information on snakes; I am definitely one that is very cautious around any snakes. 

I have seen snakes like this before, and am positive it is not a corn snake...it is a pygmy rattler. Might be able to zoom into the picture to see batter. They are very common in Alabama and other parts of the southeast. 

Just discovered they prefer lizards and frogs to mice, and my frog is gone that was in the tack room :frown_color:

Frogs and lizards eat bugs, so I like them around. 

Still planning to trap him, as there are kids and the dog to worry about, if bitten. But might use a frog in the trap instead. I have no plans to release the snake, it will be killed once trapped. 

I wasn't the one who took these pictures, my friend did. The pictures were taken on two different days. There is a tree right outside the tack room near that area, so he/she might be coming in off the tree after feeding on treefrogs. We have lots and lots of tree frogs here!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Makes me glad, once again, that I live where there are no venomous snakes, at all. and, almost no venomous insects either. How totally creepy to have them in the rafters, over your head!!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

@Kalraii OUCH okay I've never been bitten on the face … yikes that must have hurt! The boa got me on the forearm and just went to town, I yelled and had to get help to detach the beast, and of course your first instinct is to pull away and I kept telling myself "don't pull away, don't pull away" and it is SO FREAKIN HARD TO DO when you've got an angry snake intent on gnawing your arm off. Luckily she didn't lose any teeth but I was rather put out with her and never handled her again (after being the primary handler for over a year, convinced that though she'd bitten everyone else we had a thing going … nope. I was fair game just like everyone else lol). 

The rattler was mostly my fault. He tagged me once, on the leg, but it was a "dry bite" with no venom produced so I got a little too cocky and was handling him a few weeks later and didn't read the signs, and that time he gave me a little bit (again on the leg). I went to the hospital but the venom produced was minimal so didn't end up receiving any antivenin. He was a larger western diamondback but was frequently handled and used as a show specimen so was used to being picked up and handled, if you read the signs right, and was fairly mellow for a venomous snake. He went easy on me for sure, and it was painful as snake bites go, but overall the boa was 100 times worse. I did handle the rattler again though, many times, as I was the reason he struck, and it wasn't due to him being a grumpy **** like the boa.

Still though … on the face? Daaaaang you're a beast!! ; )

-- Kai


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

No need to kill the animal just because you don't like it there. Can you ask on a local fb group for a snake expert/catcher to come relocate it? 

Spose living in the country in australia, I just used to having snakes around - & no point relocating one when there are heaps around. Rarely see more than a glimpse tho, as they're shy creatures. Last one was a brown snake at my front door, that *after* the dogs & I had walked practically over it & somehow not seen it, I turned to see it hightailing it into the bushes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just remember that snakes are territorial and where there's 1 there's more. If you remove, kill, this one several more may move in to take its place. I found that out the hard way in AZ. Had a big Mojave Green threatening my Russells and had to kill him, turns out he was the biggest, baddest, great grand daddy rattler around, and a BUNCH of youngsters moved in to take his place. His head was bigger than the palm of my hand. I was dodging babies and young rattlers EVERYWHERE once he was gone. Sometimes you can't avoid killing them, but there's always a rebound effect when you do.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

Getting a good look at tail will tell you for sure...regular tail or a rattle?.......can't reliably go by markings on skin......going near (threatening) rattler he may rattle so you would hear the rattling sound-python/boa can't rattle....
Kaifyre---Interesting about the "dry" bites....some ppl "milk" their venomous snakes akin to some horse breeders "milking" their pure white stallions(not done the same of course) ,if milked recently don't have no poison---but more likely snake just ain't going to waste his elixir on you...which is why baby rattlers more dangerous(they are dumb and don't know not to waste)....as for boa as you said,push forearm deeper into mouth then you have to not just pull as they can flexibly vary jaw around.King snakes sometimes latch on also---some ppl recommend pouring cold water on head to get him to release.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd put the garden hoe to him......


He's there because there's something for him to eat......if you put out some rat/mouse poison, and spray for insects, he might get hungry and leave on his own....


Just be careful.....least you wind up like Steve Erwin....


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't tell if he is poisonous or not from those pictures... 

Rattlesnakes are very aggressive so do not attempt herding him anywhere. I had one in the road at the state park. I didn't want to run him over so i went a safe distance and tossed sticks at him. Instead of moving, he coiled up and got mad. I ended up driving around him, as he was not going to move!

My approach would be to toss mulch or small sticks from a safe distance. Determine if he is a rattlesnake. Otherwise leave him be.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is a guide to identification
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/uw229

https://www.floridamuseum.ufl.edu/herpetology/fl-snakes/venomous-snakes/


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I admit to not being a friend of snakes; as such I do not want any around that can seriously hurt or kill humans or other pets. 

If he/she is a pygmy rattlesnake as most everyone local believes, it will be found and killed. 

Can't put out rat poison because of barn pup. Would never forgive myself if I accidently killed him. Plus what about the other critters? Squirrels, cats and such? Can't justify rat poison in the great outdoors. 

Eliminating the prey of snakes is rather difficult with an area rich in wildlife. Mice are a PIA but the frogs I like to have around. Quite irritated with this snake for eating my frogs! 

We use metal containers for all feed, but of course the chickens have feed and water in the pen at all times. 

I leave a lot of spider webs alone (unless the spiders are poisonous) to kill flies. We use fly predators, fly traps (three kinds) and fly spray, yet still there are enough flies to irritate the horse :frown_color:

So there are still plenty of bugs for frogs to enjoy! 

The mice come every winter and nest in the hay. There is also a family of flying squirrels that I like (but not their mess :evil and of course regular grey squirrels. 

Impossible to eradicate all the critters snakes like, so must sometimes eliminate a snake. Non venomous snakes can stay but rarely see any. 

Barn pup chases away stray cats, so they can't help either


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

4horses said:


> I can't tell if he is poisonous or not from those pictures...
> 
> Rattlesnakes are very aggressive so do not attempt herding him anywhere. I had one in the road at the state park. I didn't want to run him over so i went a safe distance and tossed sticks at him. Instead of moving, he coiled up and got mad. I ended up driving around him, as he was not going to move!
> 
> My approach would be to toss mulch or small sticks from a safe distance. Determine if he is a rattlesnake. Otherwise leave him be.



I had one in the road a few years back....pulled up beside him in my F-150 and rolled the window down.....the darn thing struck and hit about halfway up the door.....needless to say, I rolled the window up pretty fast...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Can't put out rat poison because of barn pup. Would never forgive myself if I accidently killed him. Plus what about the other critters? Squirrels, cats and such?



In the military...they call that collateral damage....


Seriously, I keep rat poison out in my barn.....after killing a copperhead Halloween day last year....


I put some hardware cloth in my water tank so the squirrels can climb out.....after having a fair number of them drown....


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Yeah rattlers are nasty. Probably a good idea to get rid of them. Is it time to tell about scary rattlesnake experiences? XD Like when your dog tries to attack one...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> In the military...they call that collateral damage....
> 
> 
> Seriously, I keep rat poison out in my barn.....after killing a copperhead Halloween day last year....
> ...


I'm not military...


We used to use a stick in the water trough, but the silly dog thinks its a toy and brings it to me to throw! Lately haven't seen too many squirrels anyway :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone mentioned listening for a rattle to determine if it is a rattlesnake, but pygmy rattlesnakes have very small, very quiet rattles, if they even use their tail to warn. 

So nothing like the big rattling sound a diamondback makes :frown_color:


----------



## UnhappyHacker (Dec 30, 2017)

KigerQueen said:


> i did look up other snakes before recommending dispatching. it might be a type of bull snake as i have grabbed big blacks ones out of my tack room (fredrita is about 6ft and freaks out the boarders. BUT it is rattler controle so anyone found to have harmed said snake BO will kick out without thought ****! i get a few calls about removing said snake from snake phobic boarders belongings)
> 
> NOW upon further research it dose just look like a Bull snake (im used to seeing large black ones so i forgot the come in other patterns).
> ill post some pics. IF it is a bull snake LOVE IT and welcome it. they ear rodents and rattlers. and honestly they are super docile. the one i ocatienaly have to man handle (who is longer than i am tall) dose not try to bite me even when i extract him and move him with my bare hands.
> ...


THAT is a gorgeous snake, might even buy one


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

> Just be careful.....least you wind up like Steve Erwin....


Yeah... Always gotta be careful not to get stabbed in the heart by a stingray while you're out killing snakes! 
:lol:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

loosie said:


> Yeah... Always gotta be careful not to get stabbed in the heart by a stingray while you're out killing snakes!
> :lol:


**** i dont know whether to laugh or cry :rofl:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

loosie said:


> Yeah... Always gotta be careful not to get stabbed in the heart by a stingray while you're out killing snakes! :lol:



Steve was a pro....yet he still got it by the most unexpected of things. Frankly, I'm not surprised.

Dead is dead....doesn't matter what kills you, you're still dead.....

My point is Steve made it look easy...except for that one, last time.....For most if us who never handle snakes, I wouldn't recommend handling one that's poisonous.....

That said, I hear there's a group of Pentecostals up on Sand Mountain that might be interested in helping you out.....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> S
> That said, I hear there's a group of Pentecostals up on Sand Mountain that might be interested in helping you out.....


 :rofl::rofl: Sand Mountain isn't far from me...


----------

